# Sumpfbeet anlegen



## Bebel (27. Dez. 2009)

Hallo

Ich möchte in unserem Garten ein Sumpfbeet anlegen, mit einem kleinen Tümpel drin für __ Libellen, __ Molche usw., in meinem Teich haben sich bisher (wohl wegen der Fische?) keine Molche gezeigt. Von den vielen, vielen __ Kröten und Froschquappen hat leider auch keine überlebt (da könnten allerdings auch die Gelbrandkäferlarven dran "Schuld" sein).

Hat jemand Tipps oder Erfahrungen damit wie man so ein Sumpfbeet mit kleinem Tümpel drin anlegt - ohne das die Erde in den Tümpel rutscht? Und wie groß  und wie tief sollte so etwas sein?

Liebe Grüße Bebel


----------



## karsten. (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sumpfbeet anlegen*

Hallo

kennst Du das Thema

für noch mehr INPUT ist in unserer Suchfunktion und bei Tante Google das Wort
*Moorbeet* besser geeignet 

freie Wasserstellen darin  heißen in der Natur Mooraugen oder Kolk
und sind eine weitere interessantes Detail aber auch eine zusätzliche Herausforderung

guten Rutsch


----------



## Bebel (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sumpfbeet anlegen*

Hallo Karsten 

Danke erst mal für den Tip, es soll zwar kein Moorbeet werden aber die Bauweise wird sicher ähnlich sein.

Habe mir zu Weihnachten den Mergus Teichatlas "geschenkt", darin wird zwischen Moor- und Sumpfbeet unterschieden. 
Es gibt auch eine grobe Anleitung dazu; wie das mit dem Tümpel darin wirklich klappen soll ist jedoch nicht gut beschrieben. Einfach eine __ Senke zu lassen wird, denke ich nicht klappen, da rutscht doch sicher die Erde nach.

Mit einem Erdwall unter der Folie braucht man jedoch eine Menge Platz, ich hatte auch schon an einen Betonkübel als Wasserloch gedacht der ins Sumpfbeet "versenkt" einbebaut wird.

Wahrscheinlich ist die Variante mit dem Erdwall die bessere Lösung, muß nur noch GöGa überzeugen.

Falls irgendwer schon mal so etwas gebaut hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar über Erfahrungsberichte oder / und Fotos.

Liebe Grüße und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Bebel


----------



## Annett (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Sumpfbeet anlegen*

Hallo Bebel.

Hast Du Dich schon mal mit den Bauanleitungen von NG beschäftigt? Ich denke, dass das die richtige Lösung wäre, wenn auch etwas platzintensiver.
So ähnlich steht das auch in unseren wichtig markierten Fachbeiträgen von StefanS.

Schau Dir mal unseren Teichbau an (Link in der Signatur), da haben wir einen Teich für alle freiwilligen Bewohner und ein angrenzendes Sumpfbeet mit Mutterboden realisiert. Weg rutscht da definitiv nichts. 
Wenn Du dazu Fragen hast - gern.


----------



## Bebel (9. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Sumpfbeet anlegen*

Hallo Annett

Habe erst heute Deine Antwort gelesen.

Dein Sumpfbeet ist ja super geworden, macht mir Mut im Frühjahr mit meinem Projekt zu beginnen.

Als Substrat werde ich einfach den Aushub nehmen, wir haben ja sehr sandigen Boden.

Ich werde wohl einfach für den "Tümpel" eine Vertiefung lassen, die ich eventuell mit Natursteinen auslege und damit etwas befestige (auch damit beim Nachfüllen von Wasser nicht immer soviel Erde hochgespült wird).

Über die richtige Größe muß ich mir noch Gedanken machen. Das Beet muß jedenfalls groß genug werden, so dass nicht ständig Wasser nachgefüllt werden muß. Beim Sumpf ist der Wasserstand ja auch unterschiedlich - mal steht das Wasser über der Oberfläche mal ist die Erde nur feucht. Der "Tümpel" ist da sicher ein guter Anzeiger, wann Wasser nachgefüllt werden muß.

Kanns gar nicht abwarten, dass es wieder wärmer wird und die Garten- u. Teichsaison wieder beginnt.

LG Bebel


----------



## Annett (23. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Sumpfbeet anlegen*

Hallo Bebel.

Mir geht Dein Vorhaben seit Deinem letzten Posting nicht aus dem Kopf.

Sollte Dein Boden zuviel Nährstoffe besitzen, könnten schon "ein paar" Algen auftreten. Hat er hingegen wenige Nährstoffe, wird es ein schlechteres Pflanzenwachstum geben. 

Evtl. hilft es schon, den Nährboden mit einer Schicht Sand abzudecken.... 
Eugen hat ja richtig Mutterboden im Teich, so ganz ohne Abtrennung zum Teich und es fkt. dank vieler Pflanzen und deren gutem Wuchs sehr gut.
Man muss dann nur damit leben, regelmäßig auszulichten. Das geht aber in unserem Ufergraben = Sumpfbeet auch schon los. 
__ Igelkolben kann richtig nervig werden.

Bei uns sind Teich und Sumpfbeet durch den Uferwall getrennt, sodass wir ein nährstoffarmes und ein nährstoffreiches System direkt nebeneinander haben.


----------



## Bebel (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Sumpfbeet anlegen*

Hallo Annett

Ich denke den Fröschen und Molchen macht das mit den Algen nicht so viel aus. Ich fänd es schon schön, wenn die Pflanzen gut wachsen (__ Igelkolben ist aber jetzt gestrichen ). 

Die Idee mit dem Sand werde ich wohl ausprobieren, dann schwemmt beim Einfüllen vom Wasser, vielleicht auch nicht so viel "Dreck" nach oben.

Ich habe zur Zeit nur Bedenken, dass einige __ Frösche auf die Idee kommen könnten in der Pfütze zu überwintern und das dann nicht überleben. Da muß ich mir noch was überlegen. 

LG Bebel


----------



## Annett (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Sumpfbeet anlegen*

Hallo Bebel.

An unserem "neuen" Teich hat sich nur mal ein Froschmännchen für wenige Wochen eingefunden. Nachdem auf sein nächtliches Rufen  keine Dame kam, ist er wieder abgezogen. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, dass bei uns kein Frosch im Teich überwintert.
Im alten Teich sieht das völlig anders aus und ich befürchte schon wieder extreme Ausfälle, wie im letzten Jahr.


----------



## Bebel (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Sumpfbeet anlegen*

Hallo Annett

In meinem Teich sind auch sehr viele __ Frösche. 

Nach dem Tauwetter letztens war der gesamte Rand ca. 40cm Eisfrei, einige Tage später war der Rand wieder zugefroren und durch das klare Eis waren lauter Frösche zu sehen, die sich am Rand aufhielten. 

Ich befürchte die suchten einen Weg an Sauerstoff zu gelangen, hab als "Erste Hilfe" - Maßnahme ein Loch in das noch dünne Eis gemacht und den Schlauch vom Luftsprudler reingesteckt, der hält seitdem das Loch offen. Es kamen auch sofort einige Frösche und auch die Orfen zum Loch geschwommen.

Ich hoffe das ist noch mal gut gegangen - wird sich jedoch erst zeigen wenn Eis und Schnee geschmolzen sind.

Ich hoffe Du hast Glück bei Deinem alten Teich. Ich drück Dir die Daumen.

LG Bebel


----------

